# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  CHÙA LINH ỨNG - NGŨ HÀNH SƠN (Du lịch Đà Nẵng)

## hangnt

Chùa Linh Ứng tọa lạc ở phường Hòa Hải, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Chùa cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 8 km về phía Đông Nam. Chùa thuộc hệ phái Bắc tông.

Ngũ Hành Sơn là một thắng cảnh bậc nhất ở miền Trung xưa nay. Một huyền thoại mà ngày nay còn lưu truyền trong dân gian là: Thuở trời đất còn hỗn mang, vợ Long Vương vượt biển Đông vào đây đẻ trứng trên bãi cát, nhờ thần Kim Quy bảo vệ. Qua nhiều năm tháng hấp thụ khí âm dương, một hôm, trời nổi sấm sét, đất chuyển ầm ầm, trứng rồng nứt vỏ. Một Long Nữ chào đời, bay thẳng về trời. Những mảnh vỏ trứng biến thành năm ngọn núi...


Vua Minh Mạng đặt tên các núi này là Ngũ Hành Sơn: Kim Sơn, Mộc Sơn, Thủy Sơn, Hỏa Sơn, Thổ Sơn.

 Thủy Sơn có tên là núi Chùa hay núi Tam Thai là ngọn núi lớn nhất, cao 106m, rộng khoảng 15 hecta, có ba ngọn. Ngọn cao nhất phía Tây Bắc là Thương Thai, có các chùa Tam Thai, Tam Tôn, Từ Tâm, các hang động Hoa Nghiêm, Huyền Không, Linh Nham, Vọng Giang Đài và hành cung Động Thiên Phước Địa (nơi nghỉ ngơi của vua Minh Mạng). Trung Thai ở phía Nam thấp hơn, có hang Vân Nguyệt, các động Vân Thông, Thiên Long, hai cổng đá Động Thiên Phước Địa và Vân Căn Nguyệt Quật. Hạ Thai ở phía Đông, có chùa Linh Ứng, động Tàng Chân, 5 hang động nhỏ: Tam Thanh, Chiêm Thành (hang Hời), Bàn Cờ, hang Ráy, hang Gió, có Vọng Hải Đài, hang Ngũ Cốc (hang Lồng Đèn) và động Âm Phủ.

Ở phía Đông, có 123 bậc cấp lát bằng đá dẫn đến chùa Linh Ứng, thường được gọi là chùa Ngoài. Trước năm 1891, chùa có tên là Ứng Chân. Sách Danh thắng Non Nước – Ngũ Hành Sơn (Nguyễn Trọng Hoàng, Đà Nẵng, 2000) cho biết vào đời Vua Lê Hiển Tông, niên hiệu Cảnh Hưng (1740 – 1786) có Hòa thượng Quang Chánh, hiệu Bảo Đài đến tu tại động Tàng Chân. Ngài dựng am Dưỡng Chân, sau sửa chữa lại gọi là Dưỡng Chân đường. Đến đời Gia Long, Dưỡng Chân đường được đổi thành chùa Ứng Chân. Sau khi Vua Minh Mạng đến vãng cảnh chùa đầu tiên vào năm 1825 thì các ngôi chùa tranh tre ở đây mới được thay bằng gạch ngói. Vua đã ban cho chùa tấm biển có ghi Ngự chế Ứng Chân Tự, Minh Mạng lục niên. Đến đời Thành Thái, do kỵ húy tên một vị vua nhà Nguyễn nên chùa được đổi tên là Linh Ứng. Chùa còn tấm biển ghi Cải tứ Linh Ứng Tự, Thành Thái tam niên. Năm 1901, chùa bị cơn bão Tân Sửu tàn phá nặng nề. 


Chùa được trùng tu nhiều lần. Năm 1993, Thượng tọa Thích Thiện Nguyện đã tổ chức trùng tu ngôi chánh điện. Chánh điện xây kiểu chữ “Nhất”, bên phải là nhà tổ, giảng đường, nhà khách, nhà thiền và nhà trù. Điện Phật được bài trí tôn nghiêm. Gian giữa thờ đức Phật Thích Ca, gian hai bên thờ Bồ tát Quan Âm và Bồ tát Địa Tạng, phía ngoài có tượng Hộ Pháp và Tiêu Diện. Trước chùa, Thượng tọa cho đắp tượng đức Phật Thích Ca cao 10m, xây đài Quan Âm, tạo vườn cây cảnh. 

Năm 1997, Thượng tọa cho xây tháp Xá Lợi bên trái chùa, cao 30m, đường kính tầng dưới 11m, đặt thờ gần 200 tượng Phật, Bồ tát, La hán. Tầng 7 tôn thờ Xá lợi Phật và 7 vị Phật truyền đăng (Tỳ Bà Thi Phật, Thi Khí Phật, Tỳ Xá Phù Phật, Câu Lưu Tôn Phật, Câu Na Hàm Mâu Ni Phật, Ca Diếp Phật và Thích Ca Mâu Ni Phật). Tầng 4, 5, 6 thờ bảo tượng Quan Âm Thiên thủ Thiên nhãn và 84 tượng Đà La Ni. Tầng 3 thờ 33 vị Tổ truyền đăng Ấn – Hoa (từ Tổ Ca Diếp đến Tổ Huệ Năng). Tầng 2 thờ tượng Di Đà Tam Tôn, còn gọi là Tây Phương Tam Thánh (đức Phật A Di Đà, Bồ tát Quan Thế Âm và Bồ tát Đại Thế Chí). Tầng 1 thờ tượng đức Phật Thích Ca, Ca Diếp, A Nan cùng nhiều vị Bồ tát, La hán… 

Ngoài nhiệm vụ trụ trì ngôi danh lam bậc nhất ở thành phố, Thượng tọa Thích Thiện Nguyện còn đảm nhiệm Phó Trưởng Ban Trị sự Phật giáo TP. Đà Nẵng, Chánh Đại diện Phật giáo quận Ngũ Hành Sơn. Thượng tọa tiếp tục cho xây dựng một ngôi chùa Linh Ứng ở khu du lịch Bà Nà, thuộc xã Hòa Ninh, huyện Hòa Vang, cách thành phố Đà Nẵng khoảng 40 km về phía Tây. 

Nằm trong khu danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn, chùa Linh Ứng và Tam Thai đã đón tiếp đông đảo du khách, Phật tử đến tham quan, chiêm bái hằng ngày. 

Dưới chân núi có làng nghề điêu khắc đá truyền thống nổi tiếng. 

Chùa đã được Bộ Văn hóa – Thông tin công nhận là Di tích lịch sử – văn hóa quốc gia. 

_Nguồn:dichvudulichviet_


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Cũng ở thành phố ĐN 
Khi nào làm chuyến du lịch ĐN thì phải đi hết mới được

----------


## ngocducdanangbeach

> Cũng ở thành phố ĐN 
> Khi nào làm chuyến du lịch ĐN thì phải đi hết mới được


CÔNG TY  TM & DV DU LỊCH HUY KHÁNH
                                    DANANGBEACH TRAVEL
 Web: Danang Beach Travel | Du lich Bien Da Nang | Du lich Ba Na | Cho thue xe Du lich | Dich vu Cano Bai bien | Danang Travel | Thuyen Du lich       Email: info@danangbeach.vn
       Tel: 0915 880 449 - 389.88.85 - 370.23.24 ;  Fax: 0511.3 89.83.28  
                Add: 95 Nguyễn Du - Thành Phố  Đà Nẵng  

THƯ NGỎ:

	Kính gởi: Quý Khách Hàng

Nhân dịp năm mới 2012. Công ty CP ĐTPT TM & DV Du Lịch Huy Khánh kính gởi lời chào trân trọng và lời chúc sức khoẻ đến Quý anh/chị, kính chúc Quý anh/chị hàng ngày càng đạt nhiều thành công trong cuộc sồng.
Để chào đón một năm mới thật nhiều niềm vui, sức khỏe và thỏa sức khám phá những miền đất mới, những điều thú vị trong cuộc sống và những điều đó sẽ được bộc lộ tại những khu du lịch nỗi tiếng của Thành Phố Đà Nẵng.

Công ty CP ĐTPT TM & DV Du Lịch Huy Khánh – Huy Khánh Travel được thành lập theo Giấy phép ĐKKD số 0401306161 do Sở Kế hoạch & đầu tư TP. Đà Nẵng cấp. Tác nghiệp chính trên các lĩnh vực:
 	Chương trình Opentour và các Tour khám phá vẻ đẹp của thành phố biển Đà Nẵng, Với khu dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới Cù Lao Chàm, Du lịch đi thăm quan Bán Đảo Sơn Trà, Thăm quan khu du lịch Bà Nà – Núi Chúa.
Như Quý anh/chị đã biết, Đà Nẵng là trung tâm của các di sản văn hoá thế giới tại miền Trung. Đây chính là điểm đến của tất cả du khách trên mọi miền của Đất nước cũng như các du khách nước ngoài đến với Việt Nam.

Danangbeach Travel là đơn vị có kinh nghiệm trong việc sắp xếp, tổ chức các chương trình tour du lịch cho khách nội địa du lịch trong nước và nước ngoài hay khách quốc tế. Đặt biệt là những tour du lịch tại Tp Đà Nẵng.

  Một lần nữa Danangbeach Travel chúc quý anh chị sức khỏe và đạt được thật nhiều thành công trong cuộc sống.
Huy Khánh Travel luôn là niềm tin và là địa chỉ đáng tin cậy trong việc chia sẻ thông tin, trách nhiệm cùng với Quý đơn vị. 

					Rất mong được phục vụ quý khách hàng!
Mr Đức. 0915 880 449

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Giờ mới biết Ngũ Hành Sơn ở ĐN ^^

----------


## Taeyeon0903

trước cứ tưởng Ngũ Hành Sơn ở TQ có
Không ngờ VN cũng danh lam này ^^ thật là tuyệt

----------


## Mituot

Chùa "Linh Ứng" chắc là thiêng lắm đây 
Hi vọng tương lai có dịp ghé thăm

----------


## sharing83

Một ngôi chùa đẹp với bức tượng Quan Âm khổng lồ

----------


## dung89

Mình cũng nghe nhiều về ngôi chùa này rồi

----------

